# Camera Status



## RGF (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi

I noticed that there are different cameras assigned based upon the number of posts. What are the rules/cut offs for each level.

I could not find this information on the forum.

Thanks


----------



## Menace (Feb 28, 2013)

As a rule of thumb, the more post from you higher the camera body assigned to your status. From memory, 7d is about 300+ posts, 6d after about 450 posts etc. 1Dx after 1000 

Some of the experienced guys have thousands of posts and may have a more accurate idea 

Cheers


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 28, 2013)

Menace said:


> As a rule of thumb, the more post from you higher the camera body assigned to your status. From memory, 7d is about 300+ posts, 6d after about 450 posts etc. 1Dx after 1000
> 
> Some of the experienced guys have thousands of posts and may have a more accurate idea
> 
> Cheers


Better yet, read the posts, they are here to give users information.


----------

